
The Embarrassing Fact MtGox Left Out Of Their Press Release - zoowar
http://falkvinge.net/2014/02/11/the-embarrassing-fact-mtgox-left-out-of-their-press-release/
======
BMarkmann
It's hard to say, not having the technical background to fully understand the
BTC protocol, whether the accusations that put all the blame at MtGox's feet
are valid. My takeaway from the whole situation, though, is that _if_ it's
purely a problem with the MtGox implementation the market will take care of
it. If consumers still see the same benefits of BTC (and I don't see any
reason they wouldn't), the demand for the services of a similar exchange will
shift to a competitor with better engineering creds.

I have two questions, though. 1) What's the confidence level of the public
that there aren't more fundamental issues with the protocol itself; and 2) are
there any competing cryptocurrencies that, by design, wouldn't be as
susceptible to problems like MtGox introduced into the ecosystem?

~~~
taternuts
1) The protocol itself is pretty well vetted, and obviously open for all to
spot such issues. As far as the general public who don't know too much about
that stuff, I'd say most are still skeptical. 2) There are a ton of different
'alt'-coins, but most of them don't offer much improvement/difference from the
BTC protocol. You can check
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/List_of_alternative_cryptocurrenc...](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/List_of_alternative_cryptocurrencies)
to see the differences

